# Happy Birthday PrincessFiona60



## Kylie1969

Fiona, wishing you a truly wonderful birthday, have a fabulous day


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, our darling Ogress!  Hope you get the relaxing vacation you deserve!

Oops, just noticed the Oz calendar, so we're a bit early.  Oh well.  Happy birthday tomorrow!


----------



## forty_caliber

Happy Birthday Princess Fiona with many returns.


Here is a nice mirror for your birthday gift...







.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you so much.  I have breakfast all planned...Pumpkin pie!  

I don't mind it starting early, I'll be rather busy tomorrow!


----------



## Kylie1969

Pumpkin pie sounds like a nice way to start your birthday Fiona 

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow


----------



## pacanis

Happy Birthday, 'Lizbeth


----------



## Barbara L

Happy birthday just a bit early! I hope you have a wonderful day!

I heard the cutest thing tonight at our church ladies' meeting, and I think you will like it, so I'll tell it here. One of the women said her daughter wants to marry Shrek when she grows up because she wants to be a princess. Another woman said, "But she would have to be green to do that," and the mom said, "She'd be fine with that."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, being green is part of the charm!

I need to remember to wear my tiara tomorrow...have Shrek snap a pic!


----------



## CWS4322

Green and purple go well together...Hope you have a GREAT Birthday, from pumpkin pie to when you fall asleep, may each moment be special.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, being green is part of the charm!
> 
> I need to remember to wear my tiara tomorrow...have Shrek snap a pic!



Actually, being green is quite appropriate this month, Halloween being very soon.  After all, Elphaba, The Wicked Witch of the West was green.  Not saying you're wicked, just that it's not an uncommon condition.


----------



## vitauta

i hope you have a wickedly wonderful birthday, whenever or however long you choose to celebrate, pf.--through vacation?  in full regalia?  scorpions rule!


----------



## Merlot

Ahead of the game but........Happy Birthday!!!   Grayson, my child says it to.  He loves to see your name on here!!  Have a wonderful year!  

Funny.. I had pumpkin dip on my birthday, must be a theme and it sure was good!!


----------



## 4meandthem

Happy birthday PF!


----------



## Rocklobster




----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i hope you have a wickedly wonderful birthday, whenever or however long you choose to celebrate, pf.--through vacation?  in full regalia?  scorpions rule!



I'm still a Libra, on the cusp...Thanks Vit!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks folks!  Just had a nice long soak in the tub and getting ready for tomorrow. I suppose my Mom will be calling about 6 AM to sing to me


----------



## bakechef

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Addie

Happy Birthday Princess. One day closer to retirement so you can spend all you time with Shrek.


----------



## kadesma

Happy Birthday dear Friend. Hope it's a wonderful cake,presents and all good things day for you.
hugs
ma


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday, PF! Hope I'm not too late for a piece of cake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There's plenty of cake....just waiting for the rest of the candle order to get here.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's plenty of cake....just waiting for the rest of the candle order to get here.


Ha ha ha ha.... that's a good one.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's plenty of cake....just waiting for the rest of the candle order to get here.


 
Is the fire department on standby?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Happy Birthday Princess Fi!


----------



## Snip 13

Happy birthday PF  Hope you have a fabulous day and get spoiled rotten! You deserve only the best!
Best wishes and may you have a wonderful year.


----------



## taxlady

Happy Birthday PF, in 15 minutes. 

I hope you have a fabulous day with lots of things/activities that will leave you with wonderful memories.


----------



## LPBeier

I think it is officially your birthday where you are, your Ogreness!  So let me be the first to officially wish you Happy Birthday!

May this be the happiest yet with a great year ahead for you and Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, everyone...I still have 40 minutes by my clock!

The fire department is on alert and at the ready.  

I do have a fun day planned, I better get to bed so I can wake up in time!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Happy Birthday!!!!!!   

The clock has passed midnight....let the festivities begin!!!!  

vive la vida loca - shrek 2 - YouTube


----------



## Hoot

Happy Birthday, Princess!
I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you!  Getting a slow start!

Time for my pumpkin pie!


----------



## Andy M.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the nicest royalty I know.  

You can lie around in your new jammies and veg all day long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Andy!  I'm already up and at them.  Have a full day planned.


----------



## mollyanne

You make me smile here often so 
you deserve lots of smiles for you 
on this special day!


----------



## Zhizara

Happy birthday, Princess!


----------



## Katie H

Happy birthday, friend.

Twenty-one again, hum?  Yep, thought so.  I've been there quite a few times.

Hope your day is great and the year ahead is even greater!!!!!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Princess!!!!!

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks!  Been good so far.  Just home for a breather before heading back out.  

I asked Shrek if he wanted to trade me in on 2-26 year olds.  I think he is thinking about it...


----------



## tinlizzie

Happy Birthday to the funniest and sweetest Princess ever.

The birthday card I just got for my older brother (he'll be 74):
front:  On your birthday -- count your blessings, not the candles...
inside:  No one wants to stand around all day waiting for a piece of cake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  Thanks, Lizzie!

I'm just worried about the first one's burning down before we can get them all lit.


----------



## Somebunny

Hope you are having a fun day!  Many happy returns!



Today is also my granddaughter's birthday!  She is a 3 yr old princess.


----------



## Barbara L

tinlizzie said:


> Happy Birthday to the funniest and sweetest Princess ever.
> 
> The birthday card I just got for my older brother (he'll be 74):
> front:  On your birthday -- count your blessings, not the candles...
> inside:  No one wants to stand around all day waiting for a piece of cake.


Funny!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  Thanks, Lizzie!
> 
> I'm just worried about the first one's burning down before we can get them all lit.


You can use dynamite--longer "wicks"!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday to Somebunny's Grand-Daughter!!!

I do plan on surviving this Birthday...


----------



## kadesma

Somebunny said:


> Hope you are having a fun day! Many happy returns!
> 
> View attachment 16074
> 
> Today is also my granddaughter's birthday! She is a 3 yr old princess.


 Somebunny,
wish that little sweetheart a Happy Birthday for me.
kades


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy Birthday, Princess! Hope you're having A Wonderful Day!


----------



## Chef Munky

Happy Birthday Princess 

We want to hear all about your wicked night out. Don't leave out any details 
 

Yes you can take a cutie home from the club. I'll have the Tylenol ready for ya when you eventually wake up! 

BIG HUGGS! Have a wonderful day.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wicked night out?  You know that night time for me starts at 7PM...

As for picking up cuties...Shrek might have something to say about that.

Thanks, Munky!


----------



## Alix

Happy happy PF. Enjoy!


----------



## JMediger

Happy happy birthday!  I hope your day was delicious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Avery good day, thanks Everyone for adding your own touches to my Birthday.  I truly appreciate it!


----------



## jabbur

PF - may the next year bring you more joy and happiness, fun and love with your prince!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

my prince....


----------



## Kylie1969

What a lovely couple you both make


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I kinda confused, got a lovely floral and balloon bouquet delivered today.  It says from The Porcupine...not sure who sent it.  May have to grill my Mom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mom has been grilled and she is Mum...turns out it was a good friend who sent it.  It is very lovely and I appreciate the sentiment.  Thanks!


----------



## chopper

Oh my gosh, this is terrible. I missed your birthday. I am glad to hear that you had a nice day. Happy birthday late!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Oh my gosh, this is terrible. I missed your birthday. I am glad to hear that you had a nice day. Happy birthday late!



I had a very good day!  Thank you!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Boy, am I ever late. HAPPY belated Birthday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Boy, am I ever late. HAPPY belated Birthday.



I'm still celebrating, got my last package by Fed Ex this morning.  2 pounds of soap...fancy soap!


----------



## Somebunny

Yay! Fancy soap!


----------

